# Delight soundset for Omnisphere 2 by Joseph Hollo



## hollo (Sep 7, 2016)

Itroducing
*Omnisphere Delight*
My first soundset for Spectrasonics flagship synth.



When Omnisphere 2 was released my main interest was to explore the new, toughtfully composed wavetables in the synth engine. I have spent months with them and I am trully exited to show you the result of my work.

It become a huge soundset, containing *145 patches*.
A delight for lovers of lyrical, ethereal, mystical, emotional, evolving, soft, airy and transparent pads, strings, voxes.
Thick, dramatic and warm analogue synths, basses, leads, plucks.
Playful and magical keys, arpeggios and BPM synced pads,
plus a handful of useful drums, transitions and soundscapes.

5 Midi and Cubase project files helping to understand some suggested use of the patches.

Omnisphere Delight provide lots of inspiration for ambient, film, cinematic underscore, pop/rock and up to date elctronica composers.
Perfectly fit for live playing keyboardist and worship musician.

Audio Demos




As usual the expression of the patches was highly optimized through common controllers such as Velocity (vel), Aftertouch (At), PitchBend (Pb), Breath (Breath-CC02), and Modwheel (Mw).
Please read the patch notes for controller infos and tips.

*Delight is ON SALE for $30* until Septmber 14. (the retail is $35.)
Sound.Artenuovo

Your comment is always welcome.
Thank you all your kind support!

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## hollo (Sep 7, 2016)

If some of you knows the perfect formula to post soundcloud links here please share with me.
Since the new site it was very easy but looks like I forget again and lost. :(


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 7, 2016)

Sounds nice and fresh. Great job!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 7, 2016)

That's one clever video, displaying the patchnames that are used in the track! Very cool, never saw that before. Patches come across carefully polished.... Congrats!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 7, 2016)

Oh, just had a look at your website and listened to some more, Serum, Hive, Zebra etc., clearly you understand how to get the best out of synths!


----------



## SPOTS (Sep 8, 2016)

Stunning work!!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Sep 8, 2016)

Yeah, Joseph you should send a copy to Eric!


----------



## hollo (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for all of you for the kind comments and support!



G.R. Baumann said:


> Yeah, Joseph you should send a copy to Eric!


It's a good idea, I will do it. 

The patch names I always wanted to see on other demos, so I use to write out the names since the very first
soundset of mine (Padsheaven for Zebra) 

Thanks again, 
Joseph


----------



## Mystic (Sep 8, 2016)

Been playing around with this a bit since I bought today. This is the first library for Omni that I've seen use pitchbend as a controller for other attributes. At first I wasn't sure how I would feel about this but after playing with them a bit I was like "why the heck don't other designers do this?!" Brilliant way of controlling things and I really thing the resistance and spring back of the pitch wheel works amazingly well and comfortably for the things they are controlling. Bravo. 

Hoping to see much more from you for Omnisphere soon!


----------



## bbrylow (Sep 8, 2016)

Joseph, this is an AMAZING set. One of the best for Omnisphere that I have heard. I immediately started recording with it last night. PM me on the Soundcloud question if you still need assistance. I can help you out with that.


----------



## Quasar (Sep 8, 2016)

Wowser... I'm in.


----------



## milamu (Sep 9, 2016)

Please make more of these sound sets!
Very clever and musical programming.


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2016)

I'd be okay with you focusing more on Omnisphere, Joseph.


----------



## hollo (Sep 9, 2016)

Mystic said:


> Been playing around with this a bit since I bought today. This is the first library for Omni that I've seen use pitchbend as a controller for other attributes. At first I wasn't sure how I would feel about this but after playing with them a bit I was like "why the heck don't other designers do this?!" Brilliant way of controlling things and I really thing the resistance and spring back of the pitch wheel works amazingly well and comfortably for the things they are controlling. Bravo.
> 
> Hoping to see much more from you for Omnisphere soon!



For Leads we really need the default Pith Bend, but when this kind of pads coming in to play I feel is a wasted
controller to leave it like that. I adress these usually when softening and brightening the basic color expressively helps 
the dynamic playing (cutoff) or speeding up and down modulations could be also useful. Beside this Modwheel and Pitch Bend is the most accesive controllers even on a low level
keyboards what don't have more adressable sliders.


----------



## hollo (Sep 9, 2016)

bbrylow said:


> Joseph, this is an AMAZING set. One of the best for Omnisphere that I have heard. I immediately started recording with it last night. PM me on the Soundcloud question if you still need assistance. I can help you out with that.



Thank you bbrylow, I am really honored! 
- As you see I found the access for Soundcloud single titles, first I wanted to add playlist to don't fill up the forum scpace and that window wasn't shows up.

Cheers 
Joseph


----------



## Mystic (Sep 9, 2016)

hollo said:


> For Leads we really need the default Pith Bend, but when this kind of pads coming in to play I feel is a wasted
> controller to leave it like that. I adress these usually when softening and brightening the basic color expressively helps
> the dynamic playing (cutoff) or speeding up and down modulations could be also useful. Beside this Modwheel and Pitch Bend is the most accesive controllers even on a low level
> keyboards what don't have more adressable sliders.


I noticed there is a lot of use of breath controllers as well. I've never used mine with Omnisphere before so this will be interesting.


----------



## hollo (Sep 13, 2016)

Thank you all the kind emails, comments and purchases to support my works!

Just a reminder: the intro sale will end tomorrow (Sept. 14th. 24h)


----------



## Baron Greuner (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh well. Looks like I will have to get Omnisphere 2 after all. 

That's really terrific work Joseph. Will definitely be buying your sound set.


----------



## woodsdenis (Sep 13, 2016)

Cant go wrong with Joseph's patches , top tier programming always. His Zebra pads set is my go to also, until this that is .


----------



## hollo (Sep 21, 2016)

Thank you so much guys!

-By surprise I'v got seven new, nice and charmy demo tracks from Torley! 
Inspired by the sounds of "Delight" he doesn't stop at 2 or 3 track, but 7! 

I am excited to share the tracks soon here, just waiting him to upload them to soundcloud.

Cheers,




Joseph


----------



## hollo (Sep 22, 2016)

Finally, I can share the link and a little description from Torley.
*Thank you so much Torley* :love:
Many favorite "virtual landscape" there 


"_All sounds you hear are from the_ Delight soundset for Omnisphere by Joseph Hollo.

_It's an expressive and articulate work of art with smartly-mapped controllers for making your performances come alive — truly, an exceptional soundset amongst all that I have played. In these "demo" tracks, I've emphasized vibrant arrangements, tonal color shifts, and sparkles.

I felt inspired thinking of vast virtual landscapes, and in the spirit of Bob Ross, went to work painting with sound. Lots of happy little accidents."_





4 more tracks is coming... still some difficultyes with SC playlists....


----------



## TeamLeader (Sep 22, 2016)

I got this lib a week or so ago. Have to say it is absolutely brilliant. So much fun. So creative. Just brilliant.


----------



## hollo (Sep 23, 2016)

TeamLeader said:


> I got this lib a week or so ago. Have to say it is absolutely brilliant. So much fun. So creative. Just brilliant.


Thanks so much for your support!


----------



## hollo (Sep 23, 2016)

Part 2 of Torley's demo tracks:

"_All sounds you hear are from the_ Delight soundset for Omnisphere by Joseph Hollo.

_It's an expressive and articulate work of art with smartly-mapped controllers for making your performances come alive — truly, an exceptional soundset amongst all that I have played. In these "demo" tracks, I've emphasized vibrant arrangements, tonal color shifts, and sparkles.

I felt inspired thinking of vast virtual landscapes, and in the spirit of Bob Ross, went to work painting with sound. Lots of happy little accidents."_
_

_


----------



## hollo (Oct 8, 2016)

There is a chance to get four of my soundsets (free choice, including Delight)
at the "*Call to Arms Charity 2016*" page.
http://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=470835

I hope to see you rising the bids there.

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## hollo (Oct 28, 2016)

*Happy Halloween for all of you!*

All of my soundsets are 25% off until November 7.
(The Trilogy bundle is also discounted from the original price.)

Please use the *"ADD TO CART"* button for automated discount!

Click to see what you are still missing from my website,
listen the Soundcloud demos or watch the youtube video demos.


Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## Vastman (Oct 28, 2016)

Torley!!! He's a trip! Hope he's doing a youtube on ur soundset... TORLEY: "Do it!!!"

I love ur stuff, Joseph... you make each instrument you touch sing like never before... thank you sooooo much for wielding your craft and sharing with us...

By the way, Joseph... it's

"*Holloween*!!!" (see what I did there?)


----------



## elpedro (Oct 29, 2016)

couldn't resist!having a play now, cheers!


----------



## elpedro (Oct 29, 2016)

Delightful programming!CPU-friendly too.Very smart use of resources in omnisphere. As a a bit of a hobby sound designer I am suitably impressed!Can't wait to see what you could do with Falcon! (hint), thanks again!


----------



## Fleer (Oct 29, 2016)

Sorry if this has been asked yet. Are there any samples included in Delight?


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2016)

Agreed 100% elpedro. Glad to see programmers taking advantage of a instrument rather than trying to make it something it's not.

Fleer, no samples on Delight, and I'm glad. Too many programmers are trying to make Omni something its not with new mediocre samples and mostly horrible results.



elpedro said:


> Delightful programming!CPU-friendly too.Very smart use of resources in omnisphere. As a a bit of a hobby sound designer I am suitably impressed!Can't wait to see what you could do with Falcon! (hint), thanks again!


----------



## Fleer (Oct 29, 2016)

synthpunk said:


> Fleer, no samples on Delight, and I'm glad. Too many programmers are trying to make Omni something its not with new mediocre samples and mostly horrible results.


Very true, synthpunk. Though I have encountered one wonderful exception to the rule: PluginGuru's MegaMagic Pads.
As for Delight, I have to say these patches sound wonderful. Planning on trying them out in my current Bach project.


----------



## playz123 (Oct 29, 2016)

Clearly an incredible selection of sounds at an amazing price, and this is a collection any Omnisphere owner should consider purchasing. Excellent programming Joseph, and I hope you'll continue to do what you do so well.


----------



## elpedro (Oct 29, 2016)

As an addition to previous comments, these patches are very playable, a lot of patch libraries just have these unplayable one-key sounds, nice for ambient soundscapes, but limited for actual music/composition.After a few hours of tinkering the thumbs-up just got bigger!


----------



## hollo (Oct 29, 2016)

Vastman said:


> Torley!!! He's a trip! Hope he's doing a youtube on ur soundset... TORLEY: "Do it!!!"
> 
> I love ur stuff, Joseph... you make each instrument you touch sing like never before... thank you sooooo much for wielding your craft and sharing with us...
> 
> ...



I am sorry that Torley is not making anymore preset reviewing videos!

Thank you for your word "sing" - I use to say alive or evolving but sing is so much better!

Cheers,
Holloween


----------



## hollo (Oct 29, 2016)

elpedro said:


> As an addition to previous comments, these patches are very playable, a lot of patch libraries just have these unplayable one-key sounds, nice for ambient soundscapes, but limited for actual music/composition.After a few hours of tinkering the thumbs-up just got bigger!



Glad you mentioned this. I like to avoid those kind of chords for exactly the same reason. We all have our own ten fingers to decide what kind of chords fitting the best in the music. 

*Again thank you all of you for the kind words and support !!!
It really makes me happy *


----------



## hollo (Dec 24, 2016)

*Merry Chrismas and a Happy New Year! *

Delight is 30% off :tu: until 8th January 2017
Code: *Delight30*

To get other (up to 50%) discount codes please check the thread:
https://www.kvraudio.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=476031

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------



## elpedro (Dec 24, 2016)

One of the best libraries out there!


----------



## Vastman (Dec 24, 2016)

Joseph take the time to create truly magical stuff


----------



## creativeforge (Dec 26, 2016)

hollo said:


> Itroducing
> *Omnisphere Delight*
> My first soundset for Spectrasonics flagship synth.
> 
> ...




Awesome sound palette, Joseph! Now I have to upgrade to Omni 2 AND get your bank... some day! What a demo too...


----------



## lp59burst (Dec 26, 2016)

This is really, really, enchantingly good stuff... and with the 30% discount it's even better.


----------



## hollo (Dec 31, 2016)

Just want to thank you all of you for the kind comments and support and wishing a prosperous, inspired and
Happy New Year!
To ensure the good start my sale is still running for a week in the new year. 

Cheers, 
Joseph


----------

